# Waterless urinal?



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

Patrick said:


> thanks for giving me the ok to post here.


My pleasure. Anytime pal.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Patrick said:


> Ok Ron, Just cause you insisted, HERE is what I really wanted to post originally.
> 
> "I have never heard of a waterless urinal, Sounds like something that would smell really bad"
> 
> Happy? I hope that my comment is ok with 22. I may not be as experienced with plumbing as he, but I am pretty experienced at taking a leak


Nothing wrong with that post, I have never seen a waterless urinal myself. At least you was not asking how to install one. :laughing:


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

Patrick said:


> "I have never heard of a waterless urinal, Sounds like something that would smell really bad"


Another siding guy stated they do not stink so I guess that's your answer.

Yeah, I am being a bit sarcastic. Not at you BTW. And the day I show up on the siding section of this forum and start acting like I am an expert on windows and siding you need to return the favor.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Nothing wrong with that post, I have never seen a waterless urinal myself. At least you was not asking how to install one. :laughing:


I would, if I could find a J block large enough to do so. In regards to a past post on water faucets Ron, we are doing a plumbers house this week, and on the first day he went around and cut the pipes on every single water fixture, and pipe that went through the siding!


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Nothing wrong with that post, I have never seen a waterless urinal myself. At least you was not asking how to install one. :laughing:


Every one I have seen installed had urine droplets hanging onto the sides even though they are not supposed to do that.

Unsanitary!


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Patrick said:


> Great, Cause I have never heard a guy call another guy a drama queen  But anyways good to know that you make the rules here, thanks for giving me the ok to post here.


The rules are the rules across the entire forum....I was being sarcastic. If you qualify to be a member, you qualify to post. Now that the plumbers have their own forum to beat up on each other, they had to promise to play nice in the big boys room!:laughing:


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

Patrick said:


> I would, if I could find a J block large enough to do so. In regards to a past post on water faucets Ron, we are doing a plumbers house this week, and on the first day he went around and cut the pipes on every single water fixture, and pipe that went through the siding!


A residing job or a new house? Sounds like a residing.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

They used to have waterless
urinals at the fairgrounds.
Tin troughs with a hole at 
one end.
At least they were waterless
when it wasn't too crowded. :laughing:

So, everything old
is new again!


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

joasis said:


> The rules are the rules across the entire forum....I was being sarcastic. If you qualify to be a member, you qualify to post. Now that the plumbers have their own forum to beat up on each other, they had to promise to play nice in the big boys room!:laughing:


Pure bloodshed over there.

So we are letting it cool down a bit and visiting over here again.

LOL


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

neolitic said:


> They used to have waterless
> urinals at the fairgrounds.
> Tin troughs with a hole at
> one end.
> ...


ROFLOL!


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

22rifle said:


> Another siding guy stated they do not stink so I guess that's your answer.
> 
> Yeah, I am being a bit sarcastic. Not at you BTW. And the day I show up on the siding section of this forum and start acting like I am an expert on windows and siding you need to return the favor.


22 all I am saying is that you do not need years as a plumbing apprentice, and a plumbers license, to be able to walk by a urinal and make the determination of whether or not it smells. 

Nor do you need years of experience as a siding contractor to say, "wow that wavy siding job looks like crap" 

Had Doug said something like "waterless toilets are approved by all state and local building codes" then perhaps I could understand your being upset.

However Doug was brave enough to get close enough to determine that there was no odor. I on the other hand prefer not to get that close to an object that holds bodily fluids upon their exit, therefore I will stand by my assumption that they would likely smell.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

22rifle said:


> A residing job or a new house? Sounds like a residing.


Reside, It was kinda nice not having to cut and fit around all the pipes. He sends his electrician over (an electrician i have never heard of) to take off the meter box, and some lights and outlets, and he stops over, shakes his head, and goes "oh no cant do nothing here, some of those outlets might be live" and he got in his truck and left. :blink::blink::blink:


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

Patrick said:


> 22 all I am saying is that you do not need years as a plumbing apprentice, and a plumbers license, to be able to walk by a urinal and make the determination of whether or not it smells.
> 
> Nor do you need years of experience as a siding contractor to say, "wow that wavy siding job looks like crap"
> 
> ...


I was more rolling my eyes than upset.

I hear ya but to me it looks more like this. In your example, you are correct. Doug's statement was more along the lines of me coming into the siding forum and saying "Vinyl siding will be wavy if installed with screws instead of nails." A proper response would be "Oh yeah? And since when does a plumber know enough to make blanket statements as if he was an expert about vinyl siding?"

Now if he had said "I haven't seen any that stink" I would have not thought twice about it. But there is a big difference between telling your experience and making blanket statements as if you were a pro.

But hey, whatever. 

Nice of the plumber to do that for you.


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

Patrick said:


> "oh no cant do nothing here, some of those outlets might be live" and he got in his truck and left. :blink::blink::blink:


Sounds like some plumbers I have known in my life.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

22rifle said:


> Sounds like some plumbers I have known in my life.


We thought he was just playing around, until he actually drove away.


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

Patrick said:


> We thought he was just playing around, until he actually drove away.


Can't repair your lavatory faucet. The water might be turned on.

Ugh! What kind of freak was this guy? What did the owner say?


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

22rifle said:


> Can't repair your lavatory faucet. The water might be turned on.
> 
> Ugh! What kind of freak was this guy? What did the owner say?


it was an old guy with lots of gold chains and rings. the owner didn't seem to care, I did however take off the the air conditioner breaker box cause there was no way i was going to J around that.


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

joasis said:


> The rules are the rules across the entire forum....I was being sarcastic. If you qualify to be a member, you qualify to post. Now that the plumbers have their own forum to beat up on each other, they had to promise to play nice in the big boys room!:laughing:


*I get a feeling that some members seem to think thats a license to come here now and pick at the plumbers, or boast of doing plumbing....dunno if you picked up on that.*


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

Patrick said:


> 22 all I am saying is that you do not need years as a plumbing apprentice, and a plumbers license, to be able to walk by a urinal and make the determination of whether or not it smells.
> 
> Nor do you need years of experience as a siding contractor to say, "wow that wavy siding job looks like crap"
> 
> ...


*Consider this a shout out to all engineers everywhere...*
*Please, the waterless urinals weren't that great an idea...let's just not try this one.:blink:*


----------



## nap (Jan 27, 2008)

Grumpyplumber said:


> *I get a feeling that some members seem to think thats a license to come here now and pick at the plumbers, or boast of doing plumbing....dunno if you picked up on that.*


Well, you guys are the ones that decided, sometime in your lives, that you wanted all the crap jobs:shutup:



Grumpyplumber said:


> *Consider this a shout out to all engineers everywhere...*
> *Please, the waterless urinals weren't that great an idea...let's just not try this one.:blink:*


don't they have waterless toilets on the space station and shuttle?.


----------



## Brock (Dec 16, 2007)

22rifle said:


> That is disgusting.


I suggest taking a little trip to his casino. If you come out of there and still think it is disgusting then you are not human. The only thing better would be pissing into a bed of beautiful flowers that regrow after each use.


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

Brock said:


> I suggest taking a little trip to his casino. If you come out of there and still think it is disgusting then you are not human. The only thing better would be pissing into a bed of beautiful flowers that regrow after each use.


I don't have to go to his casino to know that putting carpet in urinals just to hide the sound of piss against porcelain is disgusting.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

I flew through Chicago once (2005), and the airport had waterless urinals...the entire bathroom smelled like a piss fight had broke out before I got there.:shutup:


----------



## nap (Jan 27, 2008)

wallmaxx said:


> I flew through Chicago once (2005), and the airport had waterless urinals...the entire bathroom smelled like a piss fight had broke out before I got there.:shutup:


I doubt that had anything to do with the waterless urinals.

There probably was an actual pissing match in the bathroom.:w00t:


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

Flippin channels and stumbled on this,
http://www.diynetwork.com/diy/shows_dmcv/episode/0,3110,DIY_28997_59594,00.html
Thought of this thread:laughing:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

A local fun park here put them in and I can tell you the smell is downright awful.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

I was at the museum of science Saturday and today and none of the waterless urinals there stunk at all. This goes for every visit I have every made there or any other place that uses them. 

Come to think of it, my desk top one does not stink at all either.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

I have one as well............















































































































































































































http://www1.istockphoto.com/file_thumbview_approve/4634065/2/istockphoto_4634065-beer-bottle.jpg
http://www.drinkingandyou.com/site/pix/middle/illust/beer_bottle.jpg


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Uhh... here's a mirror.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Tinstaafl said:


> Uhh... here's a mirror.


The picture was from the built in camera on my Mac, I was too lazy to edit it.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

dougchips said:


> The picture was from the built in camera on my Mac, I was too lazy to edit it.


Ernh? Macs take pics reversed? Why that just... just... smells like a waterless urinal! :w00t:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Tinstaafl said:


> Ernh? Macs take pics reversed? Why that just... just... smells like a waterless urinal! :w00t:


Here is the screwiest thing about this situation...............As I read your post, I perceived the aroma of a Urinal! NASTY!!! And NO I did not wet myself nor did my Dog pee on my leg!!!

WEIRD!!! Just plain WEIRD!


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> WEIRD!!! Just plain WEIRD!


Sorry; got carried away. I need to remember not to use _The Voice_ in casual conversation.


----------



## protechplumbing (Oct 10, 2008)

I haven’t read the whole post yet.

I love waterless urinals because I get lots of drain cleaning work from them. I once got a 4 digit drain cleaning job for cleaning out the crystallized urine salts that had filled the line all the way to the 3" branch. Yep I love those things. I wish there where more of them around here.

A great example of a poorly designed “green plumbing fixture”


----------



## PeakPlumb (Apr 24, 2009)

dougchips said:


> for commercial use they save a ton of water and they do not stink.


yes they do!


----------



## protechplumbing (Oct 10, 2008)

I also like how they save water but cost more to own do to increased maintenance costs (piss crystal jetting), constant cartridge replacement and the janitor has to go in there twice a day to hose the thing down so it doesn't stank. But hey, you saved a ton of water


----------



## plumbingdr (May 15, 2009)

if it comes time to clean, do you really use a WATER FREE urinal cleaner as well? (cleaners tab on waterlessurinalcartridges.com)


----------

